# Please assess my spec for overcloking



## alexondrums (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi,

Having put together a new build a few months ago, I'm considering on overclocking it. I don't need to squeeze every last MHz out, but it would be nice to see a decent boost, for quicker everyday usage and occasional gaming.

I have read the overclocking guide sticky, as well as the two articles linked, relevant to my CPU.

Any guidance or advice would be appreciated on the first steps to take. My main concern is the PSU, it was bundled with the case, but I believe it is decent. At some point in the next few months I'm considering replacing the video card for an ATI Radeon HD 4870, so this should be factored in.


Please see below my spec, and temperature recordings. 


Case: 
Coolermaster Centurion 5

PSU: 
Coolermaster 550W eXtreme Power Plus

Motherboard: 
Asus P5K Premium Black Pearl (BIOS 6/19/2008)

CPU: 
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 2.66Ghz Kentsfield (65nm) Stepping B Rev: G0

RAM: 
DDR2 Dual Channel
Slot 1
Corsair PC2-6400 2048 MBytes (CM2X2048-6400C5)
Slot 3
Corsair PC2-6400 2048 MBytes (CM2X2048-6400C5)

GPU: Nvidia Geforce 7600 GST 128MB PCI-E

Storage:
Western Digital WD3200AAKS 320GB SATA2
Western Digital WD7500AAKS 750GB SATA2

LG-GH22LP20 DVD-R/W
LG-GH22LP20 DVD-R/W
Internal Card Reader

Fans:
CPU: Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 (Intake)
Case: 120mm Rear (Exhaust)
80mm Front (Exhaust)
PSU: 120mm Bottom (Intake?)
GPU: 80mm (Intake)

Temperatures (degrees c)

Idle

CPU:

C0 - 37
C1 - 37
C2 - 33
C3 - 33
Motherboard - 34

Load

C0 - 42
C1 - 40
C2 - 37
C3 - 37
Motherboard - 35


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

decent system ............ but you cant overclock with that PSU ........ its very marginal quality 

when you are ready ........... look for the Corsair 750-TX or Coolermaster Real Power Pro 750 or PC Power & Cooling 750 Silencer


----------



## alexondrums (Apr 1, 2007)

linderman said:


> decent system ............ but you cant overclock with that PSU ........ its very marginal quality
> 
> when you are ready ........... look for the Corsair 750-TX or Coolermaster Real Power Pro 750 or PC Power & Cooling 750 Silencer


Many thanks for your advice. I will be sensible and upgrade my PSU.

I would really like to go for the Coolermaster Real Pwer Pro 750 that you reccommend, however I can't seem to find it available anywhere in the UK. Maybe it's discontinued. 

The next closest thing I can find is the Real Power M700

Would you recommend this, or should I go for the next model up?

Real Power M850


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

avoid the real power units ............. they are junk


check for OCZ power supply or Thermaltake Toughpower


----------

